# Show-n-Tell: Crazy 9-patch quilt



## slinky (Jan 4, 2007)

I had a bunch of larger scraps, so I made a crazy 9-patch out of them. It's roughly lap quilt sized. I've decided it will be a Christmas present. I'm not crazy about the color combinations (too much orange), but it used up a bunch of scraps. 



















The backing is a small black and white polka dot fabric. 










I did free-motion quilting all over it and love it. It was my first "big" project trying free motion. I didn't prewash the fabric or the batting and love the crinkly look of the finished quilt (after washing and drying).









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I love it! I love it! best idea I have seen for odds and ends in a long time. I make crazy quilts but this with the black slashing is great. How big does a lap quilt need to be. I have thought about making some to help get rid of scraps. I have lot scrap. been hunting ideas for odds and ends,


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm not a "brights" person, but that is beautiful. I can't wait for Angie to see it. She loves bright colors. :clap: The quilting looks great too.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I am the BRIGHTs person and I LOVE IT. Even the orange which is not my favorite color.

I was needing to see something happy today.

Angie


----------



## mythomia (Oct 31, 2008)

Very beautiful. I love the colors. BTW, I call this a "skewed" 9-patch.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Oh goodness, that's wonderful. I really love quilts that are solid colors. Sometimes, all that patterned fabric takes away from the beauty of the quilt.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

It is lovely, You did a wonderful job.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

How fun! I don't think it has too much orange at all. Beautiful job!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Oh my! That is gorgeous. The first thing I thought of upon seeing it was a stained glass window.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Oh I love it & It does give ya a Happy feeling.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE IT !!!!!
I love the color combo !!!!
bopeep


----------



## slinky (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks so much guys!  It's funny you mention stained glass. That's what I originally thought of when I was laying out the blocks. In fact, I refer to it as my "broken stained glass" quilt. I had never really thought of it as a "happy" quilt, but I'm so glad it makes some of you think of happy. Hopefully that's a good omen for its new owner.

If anyone was interested in making one, I followed this tutorial at AllSorts:
http://allsorts.typepad.com/allsorts/2006/10/crazy_about_qui.html

I did things a bit differently (she color coordinated hers, and I didn't) and made them a different size, but it's a super easy design to do. The blocks were much easier to put together than the sashing and small blocks in the sashing. Getting those to line up was horrible.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'm not a bright person at ALL... but that's fantastic! It just makes you GRIN!


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Whoever on your Christmas list that gets that quilt is very lucky. It is wonderful.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I love it! It looks great!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Isn't that a happy quilt?! I love it, and I'm not a brights person either.

Halo


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Ooh, I'm a brights person...and I love it! Great job!


----------



## Marie04 (Mar 3, 2008)

I love it, it's perfect! Reminds me of stained glass too!!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Excellent job on a first machine quilting project. Wow... and I love the orange bright spots, a really happy, feel good cuddler!

dawn


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Your quilt is beautiful lucky is the person who receives it. It is one that shouts "Hey, look at me" so cheery love it

Margo


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

What beautiful bright colors and beautiful job. Are you keeping it or giving as a gift?


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

We did this as Mystry Quilt at a guild meeting. We used fat quarters and they didn't say to put the sashing it, but I love it with the sashing. I'll have try one that way. These make up quick and are a good size for Baby quilts too.


----------



## Marre (Dec 7, 2008)

Your quilt is beautiful, it is very cheery. The sashings really set it. I am new to the forum and a quilter, have been reading all the posts on quilting. Fun stuff.
marilynn


----------



## DrBraeburn (Feb 17, 2006)

Can a Feller get in on this? I think its Gorgeous The color is outstanding GREAT JOB Totally Unique and Unique items sell as the owner of Uneek Cargo gifts and crafts I know


----------



## slinky (Jan 4, 2007)

Awww, thanks again guys. I'm happy to report the recipient loved it. She (my cousin who is really more like a sister) was so excited that someone had made her a quilt. She does a ton of reading and has plans to use this one as her "reading quilt". She really loved it. It's always so nice when someone really appreciates a quilt. There are some people in the family I don't make for since they don't understand the time and homemade-ness aspects of quilting. But this cousin, she really gets it and I'm so glad she loved the quilts.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I love it tons also and I am so happy to hear the the recipient loved it too...


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Another example of a quilt whose fabrics I _never_ would have picked!!
But someone else had the nerve to try it and it's gorgeous. 



I _love_ it slinky. I'm glad your "sister" did too.


----------



## farmerjack68 (Jun 11, 2005)

Awesome job , love the bright colors. Glad ur cousin liked it too !
Fay


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

It's gorgeous! I love brights surrounded by black. Really makes them pop!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

When I try to get brights in the forum swaps, this is just about what I'm thinking of. This is definitly my type of colors and I like the optical lean to the blocks.

I think I'll have to find a pattern and try one of theses.

Angie


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Beautiful! I like orange!


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Slinky, that really is beautiful - I'm so happy your cousin loves it. Like you, I refuse to make something for someone if I know they won't appreciate the amount of work that goes into a homemade gift.


----------

